# Dog leash handle



## jul (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm toying around with making a dog leash out of paracord. I already found instructions online but can't figure out how they did the begining of the handle.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Paracord-Dog-Leash/

Do you have any idea how it's done? For me it looks like that one very ling paraord was used, wrapped around the carbine and then somehow used the "Core" to also be the strand to braid around it. Does that make sense?

Any help is appreciated!

Best,
Jul


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

make your loop as shown









start your knot at the junction








tie your knots around the loop
















when you get back to the junction just keep tieing knots


----------



## jul (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello Frodo,
thanks for your help and the pictures. However, I'm planning on making the whole leash out of one single piece of paracord 550, as I hope it will further increase the stability. Do you have any ideas/solutions for that specific problem? I', pretty much stuck on the beginning of the cobra stitch.

Thank you in advance!

Jul


----------



## bluesoda (Jul 3, 2017)

Great job Frodo! Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 11, 2017)

Jul,
I think Frodo used 2 colors to show it more clearly. Start with your clasp in the center of your long length measure out your wanted length then form your handle. Start your weave at the junction of the handle and lead. Weave around the handle first until you get back to the junction. Weave the length of the leash to the clasp and then go over the whole thing again going around the handle again and finish off at the junction.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Alakey (Oct 16, 2017)

Good job, and very well-done "how-to", even want to try myself in making leashes)


----------

